# Always searching for GPS



## coronanlime (Feb 13, 2012)

Wondering if anyone else has this problem:

Anytime I turn the phone on (reboot or whatever), the phone will search for GPS signal, and if I am indoors or something, it will continue to look until I turn GPS off. I have no idea which app may be keeping it on (I have beautiful widgets installed as well as 1weather). In any case, it just seems to never turn off by itself (or even really look for gps since the circle inside the signal isnt blinking or just present as if it is). The only way to solve this is turn off GPS for a while. I find it kind of annoying to do this everytime I reboot the phone. Anyway, if anyone knows something about this please let me know.

BTW I am using CodenameDroid 1.3.3 and have used both the franco kernal and lean kernal.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Download bad ass battery monitor. With that app you can go in to see what apps are using battery and than sort it by the time using GPS.

Should tell you exactly whatbis causing the GPS to stay on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

do you have Beautiful widgets using GPS for location? that will do it. FWIW, i only use GPS when i am in Maps, or navigation or when i am using one of my golf GPS apps. other than that i have it turned off as it just KILLS my battery even when i am not using those apps. any app that wants your location (pretty much everything these days) will search for GPS signal if it is turned on. you may not notice it coming on, but it does, and it is a battery killer.

turn it off until you actually need it. any app that uses your location (facebook, weather apps, even googles browser page) should be set to use network location instead of GPS if possible.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Maps Traffic widget?


----------



## coronanlime (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey thanks for the suggestions. I will likely just keep the location gps off until I need it.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

tasker was the culprit , good call on badass. 
now if i could get the phone orientation to face the proper direction, makes ingress kinda crazy


----------

